# V10 E30 M3 Build



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

About a year ago, there was a thread about a local shop building an E30 M3 with a V10 for a guy with an extensive BMW collection. The car is nearing completion and here is a lengthy pictorial of the fabrication work which has gone into the car. Needless to say, it's very impressive. Given that every suspension pickup has been changed and the car has new subframes, new track, etc, it may be fair to say it's an E30 M3 in body shape only. Outside of the shape, it's truly a custom car and not just a drivetrain swap:


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Wow, incredible build. i love the "v10 in a box" haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*









That is just a work of art.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Smokin hot man... and to think someone is gonna yell repost


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Looks funky without the roundel








Otherwise... that thing's immaculate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

HOLY ****ING ****!


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

i note the tags, what shop is this?


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

wow.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

V-10 in a box......LOL....


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

I just came twice


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

That is one heck of a build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A final numbers?


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Hufeisen)*

That's incredible. Awesome work








We need videos!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Hufeisen)*


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (axe)*

wait did i spy the hartge v10 e46 in one of those pics 
also what an incredible build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (JOHNS92JETTA)*

yikes.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

MUST...SEE...VIDEO


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (DubNMiatafan)*

So there is a god after all...


----------



## arcem (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (DubNMiatafan)*

OH MY GOD


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Hufeisen)*

Incredible, that is some fantastic looking work.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

HOLY crap
edit:
Is this the Hartge E90 with the V10 swap in the background? Same owner?











_Modified by danny_16v at 11:16 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (nicetry)*


----------



## GTiRacer85 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

I would kill for that car...and kill a lot to have that shop!!!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (1lowVento)*

Oh Dear God


----------



## aceclimber722 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

I wonder what the total build cost was....Amazing build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

Soooo very pretty as it sits (needs non-black wheels IMO but whatever). But with the amount of build into it to cram that V10 in, wow... what an incredible build. It's pretty amazing what can happen when money is no object http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WeatherManFSU (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (1lowVento)*









Holy new firewall batman!!!

That car is pure s3x!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (mack73)*

I've seen some crazy builds before, but Im speechless


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (mack73)*

I remember reading something in Eurotuner about this. Looks amazing 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## afran14 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (1lowVento)*



























_Modified by afran14 at 8:28 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (aceclimber722)*

Oh my......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Note to self don't try to pick on a silver e30 M3's in the area from any stoplights.








Gives new definition to the words sillouette racer.








Wow...


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Unbelievable.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (afran14)*


----------



## chickenium (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (aceclimber722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aceclimber722* »_I wonder what the total build cost was....Amazing build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder too about the price of a project this big, it's gotta be pretty hefty.
I hope he has money left over for artificial legs because he's going to need it if he crashes into something. Those front frames don't look too crumply compared to knees








Incredible work. I'd love to have the time and money to do this myself!


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*FV-QR*

in frickin sane


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (todras)*

Amazing stuff.
Do you know if this is going to be track-beaten, a show-queen, or something inbetween?


----------



## Richard Hurts (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_Amazing stuff.
Do you know if this is going to be track-beaten, a show-queen, or something inbetween?


The only thing being beaten right now is not the track.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Richard Hurts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Hurts* »_

The only thing being beaten right now is not the track.









..but that's a given with your username, no?


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

That is absolutely insane. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*

I remember seeing the early early posts about this build on s14.net . Piper is an amazing shop my old boss had the cage for his E30 done there and it some some solid work. 
A bunch of these V10 E30s have some out of the woodwork, it's the new S50/S52/S38 swap lol.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*











_Modified by eh at 11:51 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (eh)*

I had to come back and look at it again ..... and I'm spent......


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (chickenium)*

I'm speechless


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_

















_"It's my V10 in a box."_


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Oh, and almost forgot...
HOLY MOSES that's freaking awesome!!!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (chickenium)*

Dear sweet merciful Lord... and this thing is_ local_?


----------



## auditt2t (May 29, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_









_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_









_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_









I need to say that 3x to express how I feel.
<3


----------



## EMVeeDub (Jul 2, 2004)

What the eff... I will never be happy with a car I own ever again... Damn you...


----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (EMVeeDub)*


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (EMVeeDub)*

That is just perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (chickenium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenium* »_I hope he has money left over for artificial legs because he's going to need it if he crashes into something. Those front frames don't look too crumply compared to knees 

Ah, the armchair engineering begins. Do you really think the support beam is exposed? Given all the attention to detail, is it even rational to think that every conceivable aspect of occupant protection wasn't taken into account?

_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_Amazing stuff.
Do you know if this is going to be track-beaten, a show-queen, or something inbetween

It is my understanding that it will be something in between. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_I remember seeing the early early posts about this build on s14.net . Piper is an amazing shop my old boss had the cage for his E30 done there and it some some solid work. 
A bunch of these V10 E30s have some out of the woodwork, it's the new S50/S52/S38 swap lol. 

Yes, Piper has been turning out gorgeous work for a long time and, remarkably, their rates are very reasonable.
I agree that the S85 is the swap du-jour and I've seen a lot of them in E30s, but I've never seen anyone completely reconfigure the vehicle to cope with the installation.


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (noznab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noznab* »_









hahhahaha this sums it up for me


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_
It is my understanding that it will be something in between. 


Do you know if it's going to stay local?


----------



## That1njguy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Wow...just wow!
Love to see that in action! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Do you know if it's going to stay local?

I believe so.


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (That1njguy)*









Amazing. Love pictures like these.


----------



## Richard Hurts (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (TurboWraith)*

Back for round 2, it's been 30 minutes


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

repost...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=30
oh yeah
WINKY EYE


_Modified by Chapel at 12:56 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Wow...that's some work. I would like to see some better interior shots when it was done. I get the impression the firewall sits back pretty far and would really mess up the seating position. Seems just a little to bastardized for me personally for what you get out of it....against the idea of the original M3. It must handle like a sack of potatoes when the road turns twisty....

Sean


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Intense.


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (kylejamers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylejamers* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Intense.

Ditto- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only think else I would want is some video. In-Car specifically.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

I have not been on TCL for a while. needless to say, this is wonderful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (autopulse)*


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (ferrari4life)*

If I wanted a 'V10 in a box' how much would it set me back?


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Note to self: Win lottery. 
I need one of those in my garage!


----------



## Skot53 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (autopulse)*









That thing is crazy! I love the _widened_ M3-style fender flares. Great work for a pseudo OEM look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edit: flare oopsie


_Modified by Skot53 at 11:52 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Holy fudge monkeys! Amazing!


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Egz)*

Need youtubes now!


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Skot53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skot53* »_That thing is crazy! I love the M3-style fender flares, even though they started out standard-issue 3-series. Great work for a pseudo OEM look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What? The car started life as an E30 M3. The flares were widened, not added.
This was the donor car:








http://www.pipermotorsports.co...d=146


----------



## chickenium (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_
Ah, the armchair engineering begins. Do you really think the support beam is exposed? Given all the attention to detail, is it even rational to think that every conceivable aspect of occupant protection wasn't taken into account?


Actually, I am a mechanical engineer working in structural impact and vibration analysis in the automobile industry. I see and work with car structures from a major automotive manufacturer every day. I can't pronounce myself 100% on the impact behavior of this front end (far from it, which is why I used the term ''don't look too crumply''), I can only relate the shape of the frames to what I usually see. Straight beams (which is what I can see at a glance on those photos, doesn't mean that there isn't anything under there though) won't dissipate energy as easily as the weird shapes you can see on about every regular production car.
The photos don't really show the beams in great detail, I was just making an educated guess for the sake of conversation


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_If I wanted a 'V10 in a box' how much would it set me back?

A ****ton. A longblock + core is 30k.


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (chickenium)*

I can see what you are saying, but this is a on off, purpose built machine thats going to go like stink in the hands of someone who knows the car pretty well.
In other words, who cares?


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (TurboWraith)*


----------



## mira_alex (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Work of art, do you know how would it cost to bring it home.


----------



## AmericanFear (Apr 17, 2007)

awesome. and sooo clean.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBHVR6* »_









YUP!


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

What a shame they have to cover up that extraordinary fabrication work with a body! but it all looks beautiful! the fabrication, craftsmanship, and engineering that went into building this car is absolutely flawless IMO!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That's incredible! And local!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(on a side note, never google "fap" at work)


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's got t be pretty heavy upfront, how is the weight distributed throughout the vehicle?
Looks beautiful though.


----------



## GTIolot (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (mycarsux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mycarsux* »_V-10 in a box......LOL....

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czook* »_That's got t be pretty heavy upfront, how is the weight distributed throughout the vehicle?
Looks beautiful though.

It looks like they spared no expense in moving the engine as far back as humanly possible.


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

thats an amazing piece of work.
But does it really need a V10? Seems like they could have found a lighter alternative and had similar power, but whatever he has the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (b00stedMS3)*

Lots of nice cars in that garage. Awesome job on that install.


----------



## Richard Hurts (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (odj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odj* »_That's incredible! And local!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(on a side note, never google "fap" at work)

Yup I laughed


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Richard Hurts)*

Is that an SMG or manual gearbox?
In any case, I normally don't like silver cars but with those lines the car looks really sharp in silver.
DO WANT.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Seriously top notch work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It looks very well engineered... though... dare I say it... would it have been just as good to start with a clapped out 325 instead of cutting up an M3? 
Oh wait... I guess if you want the altered roof you need to start with an M3... nevermind.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is just pure unadulterated awesome


----------



## VeeDubNoob16V (Feb 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh lawdy


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDubNoob16V)*

Every angle of this car looks out of this world!!
I am glad they chose that color !!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Geezus if that does stay local and shows up out at Slummitt look out.


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That is pretty ****ing hot


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fknlo)*

Awesome
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Geezus if that does stay local and shows up out at Slummitt *look for a ride*.










Yes. In. Deed.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Holy ph**k balls!!!!


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

I had seen a couple of construction shots of this car posted somewhere else, and I'm really happy to see it finished.
Amazing work.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

That build is almost as ridiculous as a Ridler car, but I bet more practical and actually used. What is so special about the V10 that a V8 couldn't do?


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (czook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *czook* »_That's got t be pretty heavy upfront, how is the weight distributed throughout the vehicle?
Looks beautiful though.

x2
Based on the amount of custom fabrication, it seems like they could have made it mid-engined and better balanced the weight of the engine. Still is an amazing piece of engineering nonetheless!


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (devianb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devianb* »_ What is so special about the V10 that a V8 couldn't do?

Well...another 100Hp to start with.


----------



## Diggums (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (justanotherusername)*

It is awesome. It would have been more awesome though if the interior was modified to look as unchanged as possible.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Dead sexy...


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build ('dubber)*

EFFIN Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (MK2*GTI*GUY)*

Fap, Fap, Fap!!
















Clean up on isle 5.


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re:  (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car.

Wow.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Why am I laughing?


----------



## BillyD (May 7, 2000)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

I've driven that car! Well... before the surgery started. It was my best friend's before he sold it to the present owner.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If he put in less than $200,000 into that build I'd be stunned and quite frankly if I had that kind of cash... I'd pay it.


----------



## Kenix (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

My emotions.
AHhhhh


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smindustries* »_










This pic took me a minute. Why are we looking at boring roof pillars? Oh, I see! . 
That is some pretty sweet fab work. That settles it - if I ever decide to put a cage ni my car, I'm going there.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

shwing


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (chickenium)*

WOW!!!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrdrvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrdrvr* »_WOW!!!

one of the very few threads that a one word response is truly acceptable


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

I really have nothing new to add to this thread, other than to get in on this fap-fest.
Un-freakin-real! WOW!!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that looks astonishing.


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*












_Modified by hugoaswho at 6:11 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

FANFREAKINGTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow... ****ing speechless... this is ****ing amazing!!!! my dream car (e30 m3) with a nasty ****ing twist.... wow, unbelievable... I want to see this in person


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

Oh wow, great work here.
I fap'd, for sure.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (chickenium)*

_Quote, originally posted by Smindustries »_
Ah, the armchair engineering begins. Do you really think the support beam is exposed? Given all the attention to detail, is it even rational to think that every conceivable aspect of occupant protection wasn't taken into account?


_Quote, originally posted by *chickenium* »_
Actually, I am a mechanical engineer working in structural impact and vibration analysis in the automobile industry. I see and work with car structures from a major automotive manufacturer every day.......

......The photos don't really show the beams in great detail, I was just making an educated guess for the sake of conversation..... 


Smack! I guess the "armchair engineer" should be making comments about people who post first and ask questions later!








Sean


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

truly amazing. speechless.


----------



## mycarisgrey (Aug 26, 2005)

holy crap


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*









I would like to see it moving though. I'm curious to how it handles.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Didn't notice that stealth roll cage. That is pretty slick.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (devianb)*

Damn morons forgot the rusted hood. Sheesh.


----------



## AZdhpH20 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

Quality work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks beautiful


----------



## stevehecht (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

OP needs more photos.


----------



## IcemanTK (Aug 25, 2005)

ok come clean. whats a ball park figure for something like this? ide be happy for something within the $15,000 +or-


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (IcemanTK)*

wow. seriously the best stuff I've ever come across on TCL/Vwvortex















as a matter of fact, the best stuff I've ever come across. Ever









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*

oh my







That's some top notch fabrication.


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (roccostud)*

in for the video update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car.

and you wonder why you end up in so many sigs.








as a side note:
E30 +V10 = all of tcl doing this -


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (compy222)*

I'm speechless and in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)

The craftmanship is unbelievable. Amazing piece of work.
I would be terrified to drive this car, its must be retarded fast.


----------



## nuke941 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: (esrballa)*

Awesome work.
How do you even begin to build a car like this? How do you design the frame? Where did they get the suspension components off of?
Anybody know? This is insane


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (chickenium)*

I have been following this project for a while and i must say the fabrication and outcome of it is perfection. 
What an amazing build and car. I'd like to shake the hands of whoever made this. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

Also checking back for video......


----------



## giantrobot9000 (Nov 26, 2004)

There are some clips on Youtube of a different car in Sweden or something. There are a few highway pulls, including one racing a 600hp twin turbo Volvo 242 (you can barely see either car), some dyno, and a burnout-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlQ5PPnJhnQ


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

Reminds me of DTM cars! Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (IcemanTK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IcemanTK* »_ok come clean. whats a ball park figure for something like this? ide be happy for something within the $15,000 +or-

I calculated the hours I put into my very basic body off restoration on my 70 bug. It topped 400 hours and required very little fabrication. That E30 required nearly every thing to be custom fabricated which easily triples the time put into it. So factor in at least 1200 hours of labor and that shop isn't charging $10 an hour either. I'm sure its over $100 an hour for that level of workmanship. 
Keep in mind that my hours were done with basic hand tools, no air compressor and a 115V welder. So everything took longer but still.....


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (eunos94)*

Looking at this and knowing what I know from owning an E30 M3 and lurking at the H.A.M.B. and lateral-g.net, I wonder if this has wandered into the realm of Pro-touring or even resto-modding. 
Then I think, who gives a damn? They're just names and a car like this isn't about names. It's about verbs, adjectives, adverbs and especially interjections. In fact, most of the replys are interjections.
Impressive build. I can't imagine the time, planning, engineering, skill and artistry that went into creating that. Like a lot of art, I am at bit of a loss as to why it exists, but I am very happy to see that it does.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (AHFlynn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHFlynn* »_Wow, incredible build. i love the "v10 in a box" haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2, I'd love to find one of those boxes laying around. Should work well in the Jeep


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow just wow.....oh yeah I think the wheels are ugly but wow, just wow....


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RENOG)*

E30s are my thing, haven't ever owned one but I will someday, and WOW is that thing a dream.
Beautiful








Thanks for sharing, your threads have always been at least decent







especially for a local!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (RENOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RENOG* »_Wow just wow.....oh yeah I think the wheels are ugly but wow, just wow....

It is theoretically impossible for Fikse wheels to ever be considered ugly. I'll assume it was a momentary lack of judgment.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
It is theoretically impossible for Fikse wheels to ever be considered ugly. I'll assume it was a momentary lack of judgment.

Nah those wheels are ugly to me I don't like the style at all and I love Fikse wheels just not those, I've seen much much better on the E30.


_Modified by RENOG at 4:58 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_
I calculated the hours I put into my very basic body off restoration on my 70 bug. It topped 400 hours and required very little fabrication. That E30 required nearly every thing to be custom fabricated which easily triples the time put into it. So factor in at least 1200 hours of labor and that shop isn't charging $10 an hour either. I'm sure its over $100 an hour for that level of workmanship. 
Keep in mind that my hours were done with basic hand tools, no air compressor and a 115V welder. So everything took longer but still.....

That's about right IMHO...$100/hour or more for labor and easily over 1000 hours work. NOT INCLUDING PARTS OR MATERIALS! so you do the math; probably a $150K plus car sitting right there.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I don't have anymore to add to this thread, but seeing this has made me cream my pants, several times in the past 15 minutes that I've been reading through this thread... Just utterly amazing.
I want to be the owners son, oh, the dreams.
BTW, I love the way the M3 fenders were widened beyond the already widened M3 flares.. it looks amazingly OEM, and still awe-inspiring.


----------



## 99MPower (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (jaystone)*

I would be willing to bet it's pushing closer to $200K..
from what I can see, with the motons, incredible front BBK, rims, sparco seats, AIM dash (I think), etc, etc... probably $20-$30K just in "high end components" and then another $30K+ for the engine and drivetrain


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (devianb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devianb* »_That build is almost as ridiculous as a Ridler car, but I bet more practical and actually used.

This thing is nowhere near what a Ridler car is. Hypothetically if this car cost $200k to build, its about 1/10th the cost of a ridler car, and about 1/10th of the fit and finish, attention to detail and engineering of a typical ridler winner. Check out the Rad Rides by Troy 36 ford dubbed "First Love" and you will see what i mean.
I dont mean to take anything away from this car, its magnificent. But dont compare apples to oranges.


_Modified by 4cefed at 7:20 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## DarkSpawn (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: (4cefed)*

Amazing build...
would fap again.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (4cefed)*

Apples to Oranges indeed. Ridlers are... something else. You really can't compare them to anything but other cars that were recently created for the Ridlers. Those cars have far different goals in mind than this car. 
You could, however, compare this car to many current pro-touring cars. That seems like a much more favorable comparison: an older car equipped with newer power and chassis, additional bracing and support and an eye on driving rather than display. 
I would love to write an article on the creation of this car. I'm sure the BMW community would love to see more about this. Of course, some purists might scoff, but hey, it's not their car, now is it?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (Cutandpaste)*

Now thats a build-up.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I ****ING HATE WEBSENCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :HEADBANG:


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (chickenium)*


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (cardoza)*

I never would have thought any M car could be a sleeper, but when you consider the difference between the appearance and the under-hood reality, this one is. I would really love to see some professional video footage of this car in action, Top Gear or something like that. Anyway, it kicks ass.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

SICK!! fking SICK!!


----------



## B18CXr (Mar 25, 2002)

cage sucks, all else is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (B18CXr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B18CXr* »_cage sucks, all else is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WTF are you talking about?!


----------



## GTIracing88 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (chickenium)*

hell yea thats sick.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTIracing88)*

As soon as I saw all the major components used came out of original crates and boxes (read: brand new OEM) and not out of a banged up M5/6 write off, I knew this was a money no object project... 
Youtubezzz plz!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (Cutandpaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cutandpaste* »_Any info on the shop doing it? I didn't see it in this thread.

Piper Motorsports.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (jaystone)*

Un fapn real! nice work.Want more


----------



## avs0730 (Jan 29, 2006)

very sick and i agree money was no object.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

great googly-moogly this is fantastic. A+A+A+A+A+A+A+A+A++A+A+A
although i have a feeling this car will be hard to keep on the ground. wheel spin anyone??


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 6:28 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (scoTT la rock)*

This is exactly what I would do if I won the lottery:
-Buy normal, older, "plain jane" car.
-modify the hell out of it
-rinse & repeat
-profit
Yes, I know, and E30 M3 is not "plain jane", but hopefully you get my point.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_This is exactly what I would do if I won the lottery:
-Buy normal, older, "plain jane" car.
-modify the hell out of it
-rinse & repeat
-profit
Yes, I know, and E30 M3 is not "plain jane", but hopefully you get my point.


I've had a day dream for many years that has occupied many lunch hours, restroom breaks and hours at work. I want to build a serious world beating sleeper out of something boring and average.
For years it revolved around the AE86 but then it became super popular and because of the dorifto crowd is no longer a sleeper. Then I started to think SBC 240D or 300TD but I've seen so many modified of those lately that they've lost their draw as well.
So now I've been thinking of an aluminum SBC first gen Mazda 626 or 572 77-79 Lincoln Continental Town Car. I haven't seen a clean 626 in nearly 20 years though so I doubt I'll ever find one but the Town Car is on my lotto list.


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Krazee)*

whats that....something about the ultimate driving machine...


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (under the radar)*

WOW...absolutely amazing...makes me regret ever selling my E30 M3!


----------



## error4o4 (Aug 30, 2006)

the secks.
this takes my e30 lust to an entirely new level. amazing.


----------



## quantum.johnson (Jan 11, 2006)

a friend of mine works at the shop that did the build - it'll be in the mags very soon


----------



## oneofshempskids (Mar 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Anyone notice this 3er in the background with a V10 badge or am I mistaken?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oneofshempskids)*

YESSSSSSSSS! V10 323i ftw lol


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oneofshempskids)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oneofshempskids* »_Anyone notice this 3er in the background with a V10 badge or am I mistaken?

You are not mistaken...
That is Hartge's V10 e90...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (ATL_Av8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car.

BEST QUOTE OF THE INTERWEBZ


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*

Absolutely amazing craftsmanship


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car.


x2


----------



## Michael Yount (Aug 14, 2009)

Well - one more vote for an incredible fabrication. Haven't been so impressed since I saw this one -- http://www.modifiedhealeys.org...n.htm
Just goes to show that there truly is no substitute for cubic dollars.


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Yount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Yount* »_Well - one more vote for an incredible fabrication. Haven't been so impressed since I saw this one -- http://www.modifiedhealeys.org...n.htm
Just goes to show that there truly is no substitute for cubic dollars.

I demand you create a thread with photos of your Volvo.


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

This is a very impressive car - looks like they've made mucho progress since I've last seen it.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

6 pages of fapping. wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

yikes.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*








DAMN.....


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Yount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Yount* »_Well - one more vote for an incredible fabrication. Haven't been so impressed since I saw this one -- http://www.modifiedhealeys.org...n.htm
Just goes to show that there truly is no substitute for cubic dollars.

That Sprite is one of my all-time favorites, and I have posted it here many times. Thanks for refreshing my memory!


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

It's been a week...
Where the hell are our youtube videos of this!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*

i browsed through the thread and build site and didnt notice, total build cost??


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

oh my...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_i browsed through the thread and build site and didnt notice, total build cost?? 


Its one of those projects where you dare not track costs, because the final number would make even the strongest weep.


----------



## DCIdevil (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*

^ this


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

I guess this is what they mean by: "Money's no object!"








Is it just me or does the x-pipe belong in the MOMA?


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*

man...so awesome


----------



## xmaciek82x (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (ohsnappe2)*


----------



## NoMo'Mini (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wow*

What, no turbo?









Absolutely epic.


----------



## SkilledDriver (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_i browsed through the thread and build site and didnt notice, total build cost?? 

Based off of the figures posted a few pages back you're probably talking a bare minimum of $150,000 all in. My guess is at days' end it's closer to $250,000.
Still an insane project either way. This is certainly one that's meant to be kept forever. Having driven an M6 I cannot even fathom what that same motor is capable of in an E30 body...just WOW!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Wow (NoMo'Mini)*

This project reminds me of this commercial. I can just picture the guy rolling up to the shop with the v10 crate and saying............."I need you to build a car around this." :laugh

_Quote, originally posted by *NoMo’Mini* »_What, no turbo?









Absolutely epic.

This one does but I don't know if its from the same car. :


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

Unreal fabrication


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Michael Yount)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Yount* »_Well - one more vote for an incredible fabrication. Haven't been so impressed since I saw this one -- http://www.modifiedhealeys.org...n.htm
Just goes to show that there truly is no substitute for cubic dollars.

Okay, so yes thats some pretty nice fab and I know that for some reason, the E30 is everyones favorite along with the AMC 4.0l and a wide assortment of other things but beside fab, why would you do either of these things, both the Bugeye and the BMW? Just to say youve done it? The Bugeye is one of THE most fun cars to drive and with a properly built 1380cc 4 and a Datsun 5 speed, itll make its way around the corners much better than that nose heavy abomination. That whole car is a joke. Im not a purist, although I am a Brit car "enthusiast," and that thing is nothing more than an exercise in 'look what I can do.' As for the V10 in that BMW, why again besides just being able to say youve got it? Hows it going to handle with the changes in firewall, chassis, suspension and steering angles? A lot of work and calc goes into design and a lot of that Im sure has gone away. Also, at some point, there is too much hp for a car. Dont hold the reference against me but I just happen to be watching that episode of Top Gear on BBC but the underpowered Carrera S beat the V10 M6 with 500 hp. 
I love looking at motor swaps but dont think that certain swaps are worth the money. Sure, Jag V12 powered MGB is sweet looking but put me in my bored out 1900cc MG and it on a twisty and I guarantee Ill eat it alive. Besides the wow factor of the work involved in the swap, whats the point?
Im sure Ive pissed quite a few of the E30/ TCL people off but seriously, I dont get it.


----------



## Darkvinyl (Apr 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

That looks like a hell of a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Darkvinyl)*


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_I love looking at motor swaps but dont think that certain swaps are worth the money. 

This isn't done because it's smart or worth the money or a good value or helpful to the environment. This looks like a top notch showcase car. The owner has something that every enthusiast knows about. Kind of like Leno and the Tank Car.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't this to make sense, you do it because you got the cash and you frickin want to.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

i wonder how streetable it really is. im all for bmw v10's but what fun is it if you cant enjoy it around town ?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Diamond Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diamond Dave* »_
This isn't done because it's smart or worth the money or a good value or helpful to the environment. This looks like a top notch showcase car. The owner has something that every enthusiast knows about. Kind of like Leno and the Tank Car.

Oh, Im not saying that its helpful to the environment but Im just wondering what the point truly is? Sure, every TCL'er and BMW fan will know about it but thats about it. The thing with show cars is theyre only cool and new for a season or so and then everybody who had any interest in it has seen it and no longer cares all that much. Will it be as much fun to drive as a stock M3 with even 1/4 of the swap money put into it around a track? I doubt it. Ahh, the Tank Car. How often has Leno actually driven that thing? I believe he has even said that he doesnt like driving it. Good investment just to have a car that is a huge question mark? You tell me. For me, absolutely not. Ill take a regular M3, maybe swap in one of the 333hp I6 M motors that wont involve relocating suspension uprights and mount points along with creating problems with steering angles, weight and feel, and track the hell out of that.


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
Oh, Im not saying that its helpful to the environment but Im just wondering what the point truly is? Sure, every TCL'er and BMW fan will know about it but thats about it. The thing with show cars is theyre only cool and new for a season or so and then everybody who had any interest in it has seen it and no longer cares all that much. Will it be as much fun to drive as a stock M3 with even 1/4 of the swap money put into it around a track? I doubt it. Ahh, the Tank Car. How often has Leno actually driven that thing? I believe he has even said that he doesnt like driving it. Good investment just to have a car that is a huge question mark? You tell me. For me, absolutely not. Ill take a regular M3, maybe swap in one of the 333hp I6 M motors that wont involve relocating suspension uprights and mount points along with creating problems with steering angles, weight and feel, and track the hell out of that.

Your missing the point
The point is to have a one off, something nobody else has, something the owner has probably dreamed about doing, and now has. I highly doubt this car will be a track car. But I am DAMN sure it will be a hell of allot of fun to drive and show.
Why do lowrider's use pumps?
Why to hot rods chop tops?
Why Do VW's Slam themselves to the ground?
Non of these things will make you any faster on the track, but they are all damn cool things to do. So take your panties out of a bunch and enjoy the unreal fabrication, time and effort that has gone into making this One of a Kind E30.


_Modified by ugli.glx at 9:42 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_. Also, at some point, there is too much hp for a car. Dont hold the reference against me but I just happen to be watching that episode of Top Gear on BBC but the underpowered Carrera S beat the V10 M6 with 500 hp. 
. 









The Carrera S won because it weighs 800 pounds less, not because the M6 has 500hp. At a similar weight, the C6 Z06 with 505hp would absolutely murder the Carerra.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
Oh, Im not saying that its helpful to the environment but Im just wondering what the point truly is? Sure, every TCL'er and BMW fan will know about it but thats about it. The thing with show cars is theyre only cool and new for a season or so and then everybody who had any interest in it has seen it and no longer cares all that much. Will it be as much fun to drive as a stock M3 with even 1/4 of the swap money put into it around a track? I doubt it. Ahh, the Tank Car. How often has Leno actually driven that thing? I believe he has even said that he doesnt like driving it. Good investment just to have a car that is a huge question mark? You tell me. For me, absolutely not. Ill take a regular M3, maybe swap in one of the 333hp I6 M motors that wont involve relocating suspension uprights and mount points along with creating problems with steering angles, weight and feel, and track the hell out of that.

This is a go car, not a show car. The thrill of driving this beast will be intact long after I stop thinking about how cool of a one-off it is.


----------



## Dave Zero (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
Okay, so yes thats some pretty nice fab and I know that for some reason, the E30 is everyones favorite along with the AMC 4.0l and a wide assortment of other things but beside fab, why would you do either of these things, both the Bugeye and the BMW? Just to say youve done it? The Bugeye is one of THE most fun cars to drive and with a properly built 1380cc 4 and a Datsun 5 speed, itll make its way around the corners much better than that nose heavy abomination. That whole car is a joke. Im not a purist, although I am a Brit car "enthusiast," and that thing is nothing more than an exercise in 'look what I can do.' As for the V10 in that BMW, why again besides just being able to say youve got it? Hows it going to handle with the changes in firewall, chassis, suspension and steering angles? A lot of work and calc goes into design and a lot of that Im sure has gone away. Also, at some point, there is too much hp for a car. Dont hold the reference against me but I just happen to be watching that episode of Top Gear on BBC but the underpowered Carrera S beat the V10 M6 with 500 hp. 
I love looking at motor swaps but dont think that certain swaps are worth the money. Sure, Jag V12 powered MGB is sweet looking but put me in my bored out 1900cc MG and it on a twisty and I guarantee Ill eat it alive. Besides the wow factor of the work involved in the swap, whats the point?
Im sure Ive pissed quite a few of the E30/ TCL people off but seriously, I dont get it. 

You don't get it.
I don't get it either.
But judging by the cooing over this car, we are in the gross minority.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_Av8r* »_
There are so many starving children in the world that could be fed for years with the money it took to build that car. And I would line them all up in a line and hit them at 180mph WITH this car. 

this line has as much win as the original post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

THANKS! Now I have to go clean out my pants!
I wish I could work at a place like that, the background was filled with cages and things being installed in racecars of all types.. Damn, Sign me up!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (TaylorMadeAutos)*

THIS IS A HOAX unless there is video evidence


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a moist towelette? 
That it amassing!!!!!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TWIZTD R32)*

omg ridonk need video


----------



## Bucknasty! (May 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Oh moly of the holy damn. GTFO!


----------



## 2 F1 Fans (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_THIS IS A HOAX unless there is video evidence









Assuming that this is the same car:
http://www.apexspeedtech.com/cblog/Movie.wmv


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (2 F1 Fans)*


----------



## 91gti20v (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

MOAR VIDEO.... STAT...


----------



## VW914 (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_I just happen to be watching that episode of Top Gear on BBC but the underpowered Carrera S beat the V10 M6 with 500 hp. 

You might as well have compared apples and llamas.
Dynamically the cars are totally different...the Carrera S is only "underpowered" _because_ the M6 has 500hp, but it is still very nicely powered. Regardless of how you quantify it, the M6 *is* very heavy. Furthermore, the Porsche is purpose built, while you could argue that the M6 is merely an M5 coupe.
There isn't really anything to GET, as you say, with this car. It is, as you say, an exercise in "I have money, I like BMWs, and I want to do this." And the purpose and logic end there. That said, I think more people here are marveling at the amount and quality of the work done in an effort to do it right, and less so the fact that the owner swapped a V10 into an E30. That is what I am impressed with.
Also, I think this a refreshing change in the world of "super cars." Any multi-millionaire can go out and buy a Lamborghini, Ferrari, Aston, etc, etc...but in this rarified air they are the lemmings and just do what they think one should do when one has such money. This person chose to create his own supercar, and that alone allows me to give him more respect that your average millionaire.


----------



## JMotorsprt (Oct 12, 2004)

This is a beautiful thing.
Reading the replies to my wife, she finds out I am not the only guy out there that gets hornier over four tire than two legs.


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
You might as well have compared apples and llamas.
Dynamically the cars are totally different...the Carrera S is only "underpowered" _because_ the M6 has 500hp, but it is still very nicely powered. Regardless of how you quantify it, the M6 *is* very heavy. Furthermore, the Porsche is purpose built, while you could argue that the M6 is merely an M5 coupe.
There isn't really anything to GET, as you say, with this car. It is, as you say, an exercise in "I have money, I like BMWs, and I want to do this." And the purpose and logic end there. That said, I think more people here are marveling at the amount and quality of the work done in an effort to do it right, and less so the fact that the owner swapped a V10 into an E30. That is what I am impressed with.
Also, I think this a refreshing change in the world of "super cars." Any multi-millionaire can go out and buy a Lamborghini, Ferrari, Aston, etc, etc...but in this rarified air they are the lemmings and just do what they think one should do when one has such money. This person chose to create his own supercar, and that alone allows me to give him more respect that your average millionaire.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (TWIZTD R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWIZTD R32* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RJMBurgess (Jun 24, 2009)

wow.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (chickenium)*

I would do all sorts of horrible and illegal things for this.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

this thing is so sick!


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_wait did i spy the hartge v10 e46 in one of those pics 
also what an incredible build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This and the Hartge belong to a guy i know. I purchased a set of 911 GT2 seats from him...he lives about 10 minutes from me.
Hes got a SICK collection of toys.
Races Porsches also. Basically has a full shop at his HOUSE!!!!!
His wife allows him 1 build per year...hes got it rough huh!!!!!
But hes a very cool down to earth guy...took me for a ride in his modded 2002 GT2 and all i have to say is that its AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

just wow that is a beautiful work of art, awesome fabrication, great thought and dedication to this German masterpiece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

I just want to know where the V10 came from...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMotorsprt* »_I am the only guy that gets hornier over four tire than two legs.


I like cars... But c'mon now, there's a line.
Very bold statement


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (efrie)*

oh LORD






















what's the 0-60 for this car? b/c that's how long it would take me to kill myself in it


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (MrRoboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrRoboto* »_I just want to know where the V10 came from...


A box. No, seriously.
V-10 in a box


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (MrRoboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrRoboto* »_I just want to know where the V10 came from...

They bought it BRAND NEW from the Dealership...like he does all his parts.
I know the owner.
He bought the 2007 323 brand new in the background and had it sent straight back to Germany to Hartge for them to do there M5 V10 Swap....1 of 3 ever made....1 of 1 in the United States.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKonBLKMKVGTI* »_I ****ING HATE WEBSENCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :HEADBANG:

So, RE-IP your PC into a range under the DHCP range... odds are they aren't monitoring PCs outside the DHCP range
download pingpack and scan for IPs. look for when the numbers start getting really consecutive, subrtract 10 from the lowest number and try that one (if it's not already on)
... I mean, that would be subjugating your internet policies at work and I wouldn't recommend trying to get around it.


----------



## GLIRyder (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't care how silly anyone may think this to be... which I must say is a tab bit silly... There is absolutely no denying the quality of the work done here. I have no choice but to simply commend those responsible for making this car a reality. The work done is simply amazing. Seriously the fabricator here could be working for NASA or some other Government agency making probably a ton of money... not to say they aren't making a killing at where they're at now...


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (GLIRyder)*

A+ build
Are there really ppl posting negative comments??


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so 6-7 pages of drooling/fapping/eye bulge comments... tons of compliments, some silly negative comments and I'm let wondering, wtf happened to the build? anyone know anything about this, other than it's great? I want to see pix, read about it, see a video or something...


----------



## alpharedopassat (Apr 14, 2007)

I need a video of this beast. That is all!


----------



## Smindustries (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (s4mt3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4mt3k* »_so 6-7 pages of drooling/fapping/eye bulge comments... tons of compliments, some silly negative comments and I'm let wondering, wtf happened to the build? anyone know anything about this, other than it's great? I want to see pix, read about it, see a video or something...

The build has taken years and wasn't finished in the last two weeks since this thread was created. The very first post said that it is nearing completion. There will likely be an update in a few months and it won't be here first. The finished project will be showcased in at least two magazines before it hits The Car Lounge.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats pretty freakin sweet. 
i heard this cost more than $100k


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

http://www.pipermotorsports.co...d=146


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thats pretty freakin sweet. 
i heard this cost more than $100k


It wouldn't surprise me if it were well above $100k. That's a lot of (very good) fabrication work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

why am i only reading this now?!!!!!
Serious Build is Serious!


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*

saw this in person. pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

I'm in love haha


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_thats pretty freakin sweet. 
i heard this cost more than $100k

The V10 block cost over $50k!!!!
So yes...i'm certain the complete build exceeded probably $125k if not $150k.
This guy doesnt buy anything unless it looks like it could have come like that from the manufacturer.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_
The V10 block cost over $50k!!!!
So yes...i'm certain the complete build exceeded probably $125k if not $150k.
This guy doesnt buy anything unless it looks like it could have come like that from the manufacturer.

If they paid anything remotely close to $50k for that engine they're crazy. It's most likely from a salvaged car.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*

I Just stumbled across this thread and all I have to say is WOW!! Well done!


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice wheels on that fast back of yours! My Dad's '68 has the same rims. I love your choice of cars, fastback mustang + E30 M3 + massive customization = huge amounts of win.


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stacman)*

Joe angry at no youtube videos on 2 week old thread!!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (JoeBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBMX* »_Joe angry at no youtube videos on 2 week old thread!!
















No videos for months since the car hasn't reach completion. You fail at reading comprehension.


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Holy sweet sexy beast!


----------



## reillymk2 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (chickenium)*

this post reminds me of this.  . . perhaps its the similarity of these two machines. . im sure it too will come with a flamethrower. 


_Modified by reillymk2 at 12:17 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (VMPhil)*

someone had 2 slap my balls to get my jaw to stop dropping so far!


----------



## Token_Ricer (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Simply awesome!


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

that must have been a hell of a price tag. work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (kylesprague)*

How much E30 remains in the car?
I'd most like to know how they sorted out the revised suspension.


----------



## sixtyfo (Aug 26, 2009)

I registered here just to post in this thread.
This was something similar to what I've dreamed of since it was available; E90 M3 drivetrain and rear suspension into a E30. This is just pushing it a bit to far IMO but that doesn't detract from the sheer enormity of the project.
Any good shop can shoehorn a big engine into a small chassis but it takes something special to make it actually work; the placement of the engine and the consideration put towards handling and usability seeps out of every seam.
To those who think that this much power would ruin the handling, I would suggest you look at it more closely. The engine block is magnesium alloy, meaning that it probably doesn't weigh much more than the M20 iron block six found in the 325. Taking into consideration the heavier gearbox and rear subframe, I would hazard a guess that the actual weight distribution isn't that far off a 6 cylinder E30 (around 54 front/ 46 rear). The use of the E90 rear suspension would get rid of all the nasty camber and toe changes of the original semi-trailing arm setup that would have destroyed the car's drivability.
We haven't even touched on the electronics to actually get the whole thing going. Figuring out all the sensors needed just to get the ecu to start the engine will be a giant headache, and how to get the engine and the M-diff working properly without the SMG gearbox (spotted the clutch pedal in the pics)? I'm assuming that in order for this setup to work properly It would need all the wheel speed sensors, acceleration sensor, steering angle sensor etc etc. The physical aspect of the project is just half the battle.


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jettasmooth)*

From the Piper Motorsports writeup on the build/ wiring section; 
"Once the motor was in place and the firewall sealed up, then it was time to wire the car. Rather than spending countless hours ourselves, we decided it was best to contact the best at Apex Speed Technology in CA to complete the task. They worked with a Pectel SQ6M12 management system and wired the car front to back. They made multiple trips from CA, spent countless hours, worked late nights and weekends but we couldn't be happier with the results. There are many neat features that one would never expect to see on an E30. Such as programmable and adjustable traction control, full variable camshaft control for all 4 cams, full electronic throttle control for both throttle banks, driver selectable Anti-lock Brake system, Digital Pi OMEGA dashboard with multiple pages to monitor all vital functions and a Ole Buhl Racing power management system with electronic load control and power distribution."


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanotherusername* »_
If they paid anything remotely close to $50k for that engine they're crazy. It's most likely from a salvaged car.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


looks pretty brand spankin new to me.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

oh my lord... cant believe I just saw this..


----------



## Voodoo.T (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanotherusername* »_
If they paid anything remotely close to $50k for that engine they're crazy. It's most likely from a salvaged car.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


They got the engine new from the dealership.
That computer setup sounds insane, I can't wait for vids of this beast


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Voodoo.T)*

why would you pay 50k for a engine and then have to weld on m3 flares to your 3 series?
its a awesome build none the less..just interesting thinking about the logistics


----------



## g_man (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsnappe2)*

I think it is an M3, but it has wider flares that were made. Looks similar, but isn't kind of thing.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (g_man)*

Wow, in for video


----------



## JRL1194 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

At least 100K but probably more like $150K
What does an E30 weigh, 2800 lbs or so.
So now with all this, what 3200-3400 lbs, over 1000 lbs lighter than an M5!
That would be like an M5 with over 600 hp!
Must be one scary SOB to drive


_Modified by JRL1194 at 1:35 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (JRL1194)*

I am curious about the curb weight, weight distribution, and handling.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsnappe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe2* »_why would you pay 50k for a engine and then have to weld on m3 flares to your 3 series?
its a awesome build none the less..just interesting thinking about the logistics

Started as an M3, the welding was to widen the factory flares to accommodate the wider track.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

found this one on Ytube, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-XRB8LZHuU
sound its making is SICK.
Some other clips of an e30 with the m5 v10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlQ5PPnJhnQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCmJrLOByDk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYvS2fufawU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GI0iArHn7Y


_Modified by pimS at 2:44 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

_Eunos94 scribbles a message to himself_
Dear Self.
If you are reading this. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You finally won the lottery. Now get your ass busy building that V10 E30 you've been lusting for since 2009.
Again. Congrats you lucky bastard.
Tom aka Eunos94


----------



## veedublime (Apr 23, 2003)

Holy Crap. No ****, but I want to make out with the welder.
OMG the sound...THE SOUND!!


_Modified by veedublime at 5:03 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (veedublime)*

Here are a couple of _twin turbo_ V12 Bimmers - an E30 and an E34 it did the 1/4 in the 9's @ 146.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6UZ81c3MxI&NR=1
http://://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc80tfQvvSc&NR=1


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (badb5)*

Mother of Gawd!!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I prefer the shreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek of the V10!


----------



## jackdiggums (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

i spoke first hand with someone that drove this car. he said the power is unreal and it handles like something that has that power to weight ratio would. his big kicker is when you open the hood the fab work is so sick it looks like they did it at bmw. the motors were bought over the counter at the local dealership. i say motors because the nuked one on the dyno.
according to him. theres rumors of a a4 body mid engine twin turbo megawatt lambo AWD drivetrain project.


----------



## Arve (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_Here are a couple of _twin turbo_ V12 Bimmers - an E30 and an E34 it did the 1/4 in the 9's @ 146.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6UZ81c3MxI&NR=1
http://://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc80tfQvvSc&NR=1 

Sorry to dissapoint you, but that was only 1/8 mile and 146 KM/h


----------



## frankenauto (Sep 15, 2009)

hi all - a quick update - car is driven daily, although is still being sorted out, has 3000 miles already - 2950 lbs. wet, 52/48 f/r. lives in rockville maryland - goes to work and sets off the car alarms in the garage - nicely pulled a lambo sv owned by friend from 40-130 so has potential, but am fitting a dinan stroker in during november to up the ante - rumor of twin turbo v10 audi totally false -


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankenauto* »_hi all - a quick update - car is driven daily, although is still being sorted out, has 3000 miles already - 2950 lbs. wet, 52/48 f/r. lives in rockville maryland - goes to work and sets off the car alarms in the garage - nicely pulled a lambo sv owned by friend from 40-130 so has potential, but am fitting a dinan stroker in during november to up the ante - rumor of twin turbo v10 audi totally false - 


glad you joined to update us







you got any vids of your car you can share? is it gonna be featured in some magazine we can look out for? you should drop by H2O in OC in a week or so. would love to see this in person


----------



## TWIZTD R32 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (frankenauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankenauto* »_hi all - a quick update - car is driven daily, although is still being sorted out, has 3000 miles already - 2950 lbs. wet, 52/48 f/r. lives in rockville maryland - goes to work and sets off the car alarms in the garage - nicely pulled a lambo sv owned by friend from 40-130 so has potential, but am fitting a dinan stroker in during november to up the ante - rumor of twin turbo v10 audi totally false - 

Awesome! thanks for the info.... like the last guy said more pics and some video PLEASE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The car is amazing
Should definitely go to H2o!


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. Incredible.


----------



## dieseldub1 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: (frankenauto)*

thanks for the update, amazing car, any more videos and pics?


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Why the hell would he take something that nice to H2O?


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (justanotherusername)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justanotherusername* »_
If they paid anything remotely close to $50k for that engine they're crazy. It's most likely from a salvaged car. 




THEY BOUGHT IT BRAND NEW!!!!
I know the guy who owns it. When you have $$$$ to do anything remotely close to this....$50g's is like me spending .50 cents on a piece of gum.
Believe me....ITS ALL BRAND NEW straight from the dealer!!!
He has a Hartge V10 also...the only one in the States...and 1 of 3 at the time in the world.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (mkaresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_I am curious about the curb weight, weight distribution, and handling.

Believe me...it will not disappoint in any of the categories u mentioned.
This guy and the builders know there sh*t.
He's got one hell of a collection of toys.


----------



## beatenb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

For me, this is as close to automotive perfection as I dare imagine exists.
Looks, (assumed) performance, character, it has it all in spades. I can only dream of one day being able to do something similar. It takes a dedicated soul to contemplate, and produce such a wonderful machine. 
What I love most is what I assume to be the sincere love of the automobile that the owner has. To build something as low key (in relative terms) stylistically, yet so ferocious in performance is refreshing in a world of over the top, look at me cars. The owner must be a hell of a guy.


----------



## blu_mk2 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

unbef.uckin believeable!!!11//!


----------



## frankenauto (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (blu_mk2)*

Thanks for all the support - as most of you know, with these projects at some point your sitting there late at night with a detonated engine, mysterious drivetrain vibration, a short in your "bulletproof mil spec" wiring harness, and a dumped bottle of gatorade on your newly dyed leather sparcos - at that point I'm dropping hyrashocks in the magnum to make sure when I shoot myself at least I do that much right - 
On the other hand - going up 270 in 2nd at 8500 rpm, ripping the wheels into 3rd and needing a little countersteer - it all seems o'tay after that. 
We have some PR crap scheduled in october, and after that we'll flog the car as it was meant to be - we would love to show the car at any local meets, shows, etc for fun since it was a pretty neat build for us. 
Thank you again.


----------



## techiehost (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (frankenauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankenauto* »_Thanks for all the support - as most of you know, with these projects at some point your sitting there late at night with a detonated engine, mysterious drivetrain vibration, a short in your "bulletproof mil spec" wiring harness, and a dumped bottle of gatorade on your newly dyed leather sparcos - at that point I'm dropping hyrashocks in the magnum to make sure when I shoot myself at least I do that much right - 
On the other hand - going up 270 in 2nd at 8500 rpm, ripping the wheels into 3rd and needing a little countersteer - it all seems o'tay after that. 
We have some PR crap scheduled in october, and after that we'll flog the car as it was meant to be - we would love to show the car at any local meets, shows, etc for fun since it was a pretty neat build for us. 
Thank you again.

Wow very nice work....did you say you are going to put the 5.7 liter dinan striker in that next? The one with around 650HP? That wouild be something... almost as fast a McLaren F1.... you would still need to some how lose 500 pounds to get the same power to weight ratio. I will have to try that car out in vimulator.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (TWIZTD R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWIZTD R32* »_
Should definitely go to H2o!

why? so he can witness the asshatery?


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
why? so he can witness the asshatery?

Dude, 'cuz of the rep he would receive, brah.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (justinsvr6)*

Isn't this car tuned by Apex Speed Technology, which also installed a Pectel SQ12?


----------



## Gustavg (Jul 29, 2009)

*Swedish M3 E30 V10 S85 in action in HD*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
http://www.m5board.com/vbullet....html
More is coming.


----------



## apex speed technology (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Isn't this car tuned by Apex Speed Technology, which also installed a Pectel SQ12?

Yep, that would have been us. Between Rhys, Kevin and myself, there were many 100 hour work weeks devoted to this endeavor. Piper Motorsports set a high bar - they wanted stock driveability and use of 100% stock sensors and actuators with no loss of features to the stock motor, right down to the electronic oil level sensor. They had an unparalleled commitment to achieving these goals and supported us by granting the freedom to come up with the right solutions and having the patience to try different things along the way. Their attention to detail was always a motivator - at Piper there exists an energy which drives every person who touches it to do the absolutely best work possible.
There's no doubt that the car is fast and handles great. But as a tuner, one point of satisfaction was tossing the keys to Meghan, our intrepid buisness manager, and saying "take us for a ride." Now Meghan's a good driver; she drives an A4 Avant and has never owned an automatic transmissioned car, but she's not a racer. She hopped into the driver's seat, fired it up and drove us to lunch. No drama, nothing special. From her perspective, there was no indication this was a built-from-scratch, on-off tuner car. The effort in the controls, the ride quality, the tractability of the engine and the overall quality of the experience is superb.
Thanks to everyone at Piper for involving us in this project.
-Neel


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (apex speed technology)*

bump


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Das Borgen)*

Hmmm......... I have an E-32 with a V-12 and and an E-30 with AWD...................


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (barry2952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barry2952* »_Hmmm......... I have an E-32 with a V-12 and and an E-30 with AWD...................

Any pics or video clips??


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (justinsvr6)*


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (barry2952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barry2952* »_Hmmm......... I have an E-32 with a V-12 and and an E-30 with AWD...................

pre-subscribed...


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (Smindustries)*

That is so BEASTLY!!!!!


----------



## ntrlized (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: V10 E30 M3 Build (freedomperiod)*

Please god bring this to NOVA, i know there is a sweet stretch of 66 that you could just open this badass up at. Mmmm I want to hear that engine so bad.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

Amazing!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)

Wait, this guy wants to add more power to this car? :screwy:


----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

damn, so much attention to details!!


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

frankenauto said:


> We have some PR crap scheduled in october, and after that we'll flog the car as it was meant to be - we would love to show the car at any local meets, shows, etc for fun since it was a pretty neat build for us.


So... if someone wanted to see this car, where would the PR crap be? I'm about to start trolling parking structures in Rockville with my ears perked up...  (But what I'd rather hear is WOT down I-270...I mean the straight at Summit Point)



> Thank you again.


No, thank YOU.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

wooooow


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just saw this for the first time, holy ****ing ****. Sorry for all the swearing, but I'm beyond impressed, and am somehow typing this response on the floor across the room :laugh:


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

Hottest E30 ever. 

I have an M73 sitting in the driveway. What to do, what to do? (it has to take me to work in the morning)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

very impressive.:beer:


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

I SAW THIS THING TODAY IN ROCKVILLE!

The sound is amazing! It sounds like he may have boosted it at this point. I had no idea what I was looking at, what an amazing piece of engineering.

Nasty Nice Car. I want one...


----------



## EricjJT7 (Nov 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! I would absolutely love to have a custom E30 M3 like this if I can ever afford to have such an expensive "toy".


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Being a welder and a car enthusiast I can truly appreciate the time and effort that went into this just through the pictures of the fabrication. Truly an amazing machine:thumbup:


----------



## TopSpeed (Jan 10, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Michael Yount* »_Well - one more vote for an incredible fabrication. Haven't been so impressed since I saw this one -- http://www.modifiedhealeys.org...n.htm
> Just goes to show that there truly is no substitute for cubic dollars.
> 
> Okay, so yes thats some pretty nice fab and I know that for some reason, the E30 is everyones favorite along with the AMC 4.0l and a wide assortment of other things but beside fab, why would you do either of these things, both the Bugeye and the BMW? Just to say youve done it? The Bugeye is one of THE most fun cars to drive and with a properly built 1380cc 4 and a Datsun 5 speed, itll make its way around the corners much better than that nose heavy abomination. That whole car is a joke. Im not a purist, although I am a Brit car "enthusiast," and that thing is nothing more than an exercise in 'look what I can do.' As for the V10 in that BMW, why again besides just being able to say youve got it? Hows it going to handle with the changes in firewall, chassis, suspension and steering angles? A lot of work and calc goes into design and a lot of that Im sure has gone away. Also, at some point, there is too much hp for a car. Dont hold the reference against me but I just happen to be watching that episode of Top Gear on BBC but the underpowered Carrera S beat the V10 M6 with 500 hp.
> ...


And I read through most of the replies and waited to find out if I'll be the first to say what you just said.

Sure I love the E30 .. had a handful of them incl the E30 Touring with a 325i engine with a completely redone suspension. But this to me is a scenario of 'more money than ....' There is some REALLY fast and awesome cars you can buy with that money and all you got for the $200k build invoice is an E30 M3 with a V10 ... to each his own I guess.

VERY impressive fab skills ... love the details.


----------



## gawwww (May 21, 2012)




----------

